# swollen head on goat



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

In the past 2 weeks, I have lost 3 of my 11 goats, a 4 or 5 year old doe (anemic, wormy, died 2 days after the vet came to look at her), a 6 month old doeling, and a 5 week old buckling. the last 2 died today. Sunday, they both had diarrhea, bad, like liquid, not just clumpy log kinda stuff. The doeling had bottlejaw from a month ago, but I wormed them again on sunday using safeguard, gave them some probiotics, and cut back their grain (we were gone saturday-sunday and had left the buckets in the pen instead of tying them up and removing the extras). tuesday I gave them some electrolyte stuff that gels to help reduce fluid loss, it seemed to help stop the diarrhea that night. last night, the doelings face was swollen up like a balloon, not bottlejaw swelling, it was hard, and more on the top of her face, thought she was stung by a bee, so I gave her some allergy medicine, but it didnt seem to help, it was just as bad this morning, she was snotty, wheezy, raspy breathing, lethargic, just looked miserable. the buckling was dead this morning, and she was dead when I got home from work. It looks like her face and mouth swelled up around her tongue, no sores or anything. Any idea what could cause this? Also, not sure if its related or not, but about a month ago, we killed a total of 6 raccoons that were getting into our grain. I fed the worst of it to the chickens, but the stuff I'm feeding them now does smell a little off, but it was a new batch (500lbs) so i really didnt want to waste it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a necropsy done. I'm sorry you lost them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like a worm issue. A necropsy may comfirm. But bottle jaw and runny poop arw signs of heavy worm load. Safeguard does not work any longer in most areas. Check lower inner lids on your remaining herd...you want to see a deep pink to red color. Pale lids indicate anemia...a broad spectrum wormer will be needed..ivomec plus injectable or valbazen are good choices..if anemic you will need to treat that as well. Very sorry for your losses


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also, if you ever feel your feed is "suspicious" - please don't feed it. Better to waste it than to lose your animals.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If any more get sick, I'd call a vet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It does sound like a worm issue, but a totally swollen head doesn't fit......that I have ever seen. If you are still able to really check that head over and look for any scratches or anything. A lady I sold to this year messaged me and told me she had a kid with its whole head swelled up. First thing that came to mind was a rattle snake bite even though she couldn't find any marks. She watched the kid and the mom kept licking her head so she looked and there was a small scab, she kinda picked at it and said it smelled very bad but the kid didn't make it but she thinks it was just a very bad infection or something.......I never seen the kid so I don't know for sure but was shocked a little mark like that would lead to death no matter what it was


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^yes i agree jessica...that one does sound like a snake bite.or something..so sad..
Meghank Im so sorry you are going through this.... can you get a vet to come to a farm call? Do an assessment of your goats..get a dresh fecal sample ect..?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree with the one doe with the swollen head.

I am so sorry for the loss.

If a goat is super wormy and is super anemic, not just minor. Do not give Ivomec orally, only by injection. Giving it orally to a goat who is anemic, will cause bleed out internally when the worms all let go at once. Remember to give it 10 days later 3 x total. Orally is 1 cc per 33 lbs, SQ is 1 cc per 40 lbs.

I would also have a fecal done for worms and cocci. It might too be cocci.

If a goat is copper deficient, they cannot fight off worms. So if they haven't had loose salt and minerals. Giving a copper bolus may help fight off parasites.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I remembered I actually dewormed the does with panacur, which is what the vet gave me, they were also all wormed with ivermectin about 2 or 3 weeks before the 1st one died after someone told me that safeguard didn't work, I looked pretty closely at her head and i didnt see anything to indicate any injury, we live in wisconsin, so not much for poisonous snakes around here. pretty much all of my goats right now are at least slightly anemic...this morning one had a runny nose and its been really dry here the past couple weeks, so maybe they got into a plant they shouldn't have? All of my older bucks are doing fine and they've been in the barn all summer until I get my pasture set up, so Im thinking it has something to do with the pasture...(I know, probly worms...I'm new enough to goats (this is the 3rd summer we've had them) that I thought I was managing it properly>.<, anyway, they're going to be staying in the barn for a least a month) also, if it matters, the allergy medicine was generic zyrtec, not benedryl, everything I read was to give them benedryl, but I didnt think to specify when I asked my fiance to get some


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Benadryl is the one goat breeders use for allergies, bug stings ect. Not sure about the Zyrtec.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you familiar with the FAMACHA scoring? How anemic are they?

I would start all the anemic goats on Red Cell oral iron supplement (horse section at the feed store) or injectable iron (pig section). You can also give B-Complex injections.

Take rectal temperatures with a digital thermometer on any showing runny nose or other respiratory symptoms. 

Everytime you deworm, it needs to be repeated 10-14 days later due to the lifecycle of parasites. No dewormer kills every stage, so you have to kill the next stage. 

Get a fecal analysis done on several of the anemic goats 14 days after the most recent dewormer was done, that way you know if you are still battling parasite load. Your vet can offer fecal analysis, or there is a mail-in service called MidAmerica Agricultural Research that does them for $5 each.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

So an update on this, I had another goat get sick with diarrhea, the vets around here dont really know anything about goats, They pretty much tell me things I already know. This time its the other older doe (2 years). At first I was worried it might be johnes, but that doesn't fit with the other 2 that got sick, since they were under a year old, I'm thinking maybe coccidiosis? theres another goat that got sick thats almost 2 months old. Both of these ones are hoarse and the little one seems like she is in pain sometimes. The older doe has been down for a few days, Shes currently laid over a bale so shes in a standing position, but supported by a bale. I've been treating them with penicillin, a medicated powder for bacterial scours in calves, vitamin b complex, iron, and a gelling electrolyte solution to keep them hydrated. I was thinking the older doe may have meningeal deer worm and thats why shes down, but shes been dewormed quite a bit lately, so that seems kind of unlikely, but the symptoms seem to fit, she is very skinny though, so that could also be it. Both have good appetites. I had treated for coccidiosis when I first noticed the diarrhea, but did it through the water. I've also noticed that the weakest ones have been the ones that got sick. Any thoughts


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you haven't treated for coccidia, then you probably should treat everyone.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

meghank said:


> In the past 2 weeks, I have lost 3 of my 11 goats, a 4 or 5 year old doe (anemic, wormy, died 2 days after the vet came to look at her), a 6 month old doeling, and a 5 week old buckling. the last 2 died today. Sunday, they both had diarrhea, bad, like liquid, not just clumpy log kinda stuff. The doeling had bottlejaw from a month ago, but I wormed them again on sunday using safeguard, gave them some probiotics, and cut back their grain (we were gone saturday-sunday and had left the buckets in the pen instead of tying them up and removing the extras). tuesday I gave them some electrolyte stuff that gels to help reduce fluid loss, it seemed to help stop the diarrhea that night. last night, the doelings face was swollen up like a balloon, not bottlejaw swelling, it was hard, and more on the top of her face, thought she was stung by a bee....
> 
> I am sorry for your loss but I hate to say it sounds like you might have Blackleg! Did you vaccinate for it?
> 
> ...


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

was just reading and article from onion creed ranch on goat polio/listeriosis and came across this 
"Causes of thiamine deficiency include feeding moldy hay or grain, using amprollium which is a thiamine inhibitor (brand name CoRid) when treating coccodiosis"

"Symptoms of Polioencephalomalacia can be any combination of or all of the following: excitability, "stargazing," uncoordinated staggering and/or weaving (ataxia), circling, diarrhea,"

Its kind of a stretch, but I did treat for coccidiosis with corid just after the diarrhea started in the 1st ones, although the weight loss isn't explained. Could lack of muscle use be responsible for it, she probably weighed around 125lbs when I got her and I was able to put her up on the bale myself, so she cant weigh more than 70 or 80lbs now. 

Im not sure on when the right time to give up and put her down is. At the moment she's still fighting to live. I know I should probably call a vet, but I'm operating with a limited budget here, and given that, I have to weigh the cost of care to the profit she can bring me, as sad as it is to say.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

Brigadoonfarmgal: I had come across that possibility, and was fairly scared by it, but since the swelling was hard, never mushy, even after death, so I had ruled out that, but this is an old dairy farm, so its a possibility, and I have not vaccinated against it


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

in case this means anything to anyone, she has also been obsessed with trying to mouth or bite hands, I'm not sure which, it was cute at first, but ever since she bit me, I stopped thinking it was cute and avoid letting her get my hand in her mouth...


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

meghank I have never personally seen any livestock that had blackleg in real life but live in fear of it because of the devastation it causes. I do vaccinate with Covexin8 because of that fear. There are some wonderful knowledgeable posters here who have and will try and help you best they can !

What ever the outcome (and I hope it is a positive one) please come back and update your post with the steps you took and the outcome so we can learn from your experience and possible know how best to help if the situation arises again. Wishing you the very best of luck!


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

meghank said:


> in case this means anything to anyone, she has also been obsessed with trying to mouth or bite hands, I'm not sure which, it was cute at first, but ever since she bit me, I stopped thinking it was cute and avoid letting her get my hand in her mouth...


Ok is she drinking water? Is she drooling or have foam on her mouth? One last question could she or your other goats have been bitten by the ***** who frequented your farm sometime ago?

I think for your sake and the sake of anyone that has treated or come into contact with your goats you need to get a necropsy done if she doesn't make it. For goodness sake protect yourself while
working with or medicating her. Raccoons are notorious for carrying rabies and it would not take much of a bite to infect your goat(s). Whatever the illness you should be taking extra special care to ensure you do not expose yourself or your family esp till you get a handle on what this is!


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

Its funny you ask that, because I know where your'e going with that, I was just looking up signs of rabies in goats, and no, I haven't seen her drink any water since wednesday or thursday, doesn't mean she hasn't, but I havent seen her drink any, but I had electrolytes in it, so she may not have liked it, I've been syringing her water/electrolyte stuff and she gets super excited and acts like shes dying of dehydration (which she could very well be) for the first 8-10 ounces, then gets less desperate for it. She doesn't look like she has any excessive salivation and the grain is in a separate pen from the goats, so the ***** probably wouldn't have had any reason to go in by them, and I didn't see any injuries on any of the goats


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I definitely plan on getting a necropsy done if she dies. However, some good news: when i went out there tonight, she had flopped herself off of the bale (more movement than shes made since thursday, little victories at a time), she drank some water on her own, and she had some clumpy (not liquidy) poops!! 

On a whim, I decided to treat for salmonella, since that raccoons were suspect in this, so thats why I had started the penicillin, I did not treat for the coccidia, since I saw some improvement without it, and corid is the only thing I have to treat with.

I also really hope its not rabies, since when she bit me, she did make me bleed. I thought that maybe it was salt on my hands she was after, but I gave her a little bowl of salt and she had very little interest in it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To ease your mind some, Black leg rarely occurs unless the animals are pastured in an area that floods or it is already in your ground from infected animals.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

My thought are with you and fingers are crossed for you and your goats! What throws me is the hard swollen head...I m so interested to see what this is!

goathiker--Thank you for the info I did find this on blackleg and the fact that it can lay dormant for years and then rear it's ugly head is quite alarming esp if you live on land that has been farmed for more than 100 years like I do.... 

Blackleg Etiology:

C chauvoei is found naturally in the intestinal tract of animals. Spores remain viable in the soil for years and are purported to be a source of infection. Outbreaks of blackleg have occurred on farms in which recent excavations have occurred or after flooding. The organisms probably are ingested, pass through the wall of the GI tract, and after gaining access to the bloodstream, are deposited in muscle and other tissues (spleen, liver, and alimentary tract) and may remain dormant indefinitely....Yuck...


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

so...the little one died...I could tell she was in a lot of pain this morning, was going to give her some aspirin (didn't have any this morning) and she was gone. The older one I think is starting to throw in the towel...I gave her some aspirin in her electrolyte solution, which she drank most of on her own, once I stuck her head in the bucket...Ill be glad when this is over, which ever way it goes, it kills me to see her like this, the 2 still healthy ones are outside of the barn in a 6x6 dog kennel, which is where they'll be staying until I find out what this is, I figure I can move it every day to keep them on fresh grass, kinda like a chicken tractor...they are not at all happy with the situation. Trying to decide if I should get a necropsy done on the little one or wait for the older one...we'll see what the morning brings, currently the little one is double bagged in a cooler with a frozen 2 liter bottle in it...

does anyone know if it is legal in wisconsin to use a gun to euthanize an animal and if that animal can have a necropsy done on it or does the gun shot make that less useful? I dont want it to go that way, but want to know my options if necessary.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just want you to know I will pray for you tonight ... also if you think there is any chance of it being rabies, don't ignore that, and get treated. It doesn't sound like rabies to me, but if you think there's a chance, much better safe than sorry since you were bitten.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss. I would think you could use a gun to euthanize but the brain probably wouldn't be useful for necropsy.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

I am so sorry...I know how hard this is, I recently had a naughty buckling who decided that he would escape and he wondered onto a nearby road and was hit....The vet tried, I tried but he eventually succumbed to his injuries (but not before a long drawn out battle)... I know it sounds horrible but in the end I was exhausted and I just knew he was looking at me with those eyes and telling me to do something right to help.... a part of me secretly prayed that he would be gone each morning as I walked to the barn to care for him (taking away my responsibility to keep on trying) .... I was filled with frustration and helplessness at watching his suffering... I do know how you feel and it is because you care and that is awesome! I am so sorry for your losses and am hoping your other goats stay healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

I am truly sorry for the loss.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

The older one died last night, the vet came out while i was at work to do a necropsy...left me a cut open goat on my lawn...in the middle of fly season...also with in view of her daughters, I don't know what kind of cognition they have about that sorta thing, but I try to keep dead animals out of the sight of live ones, just feels wrong

anyways, he said it was the barberpole worm, said they could see worms and eggs in the stomach, I asked him about the swollen face, as this one had it to, not to the same degree, said he wasn't sure about what that could be. I watched a video of a presentation by a parasitologist saying that the barberpole worm didnt cause diarrhea, he said maybe a secondary illness caused by immune suppression from the anemia. Apparently we must have a serious resistance to panacur/safeguard, because I dewormed her with 2x the dosage per weight weekly, for 4 weeks (as the vet told me to) He said he would do some reading and get back to me within 24 hours. Once I get a full report of what he comes up with, I'll post a full list of the symptoms I observed, a full list of what he comes back with, and what he tells me to do for the 2 remaining girls. Maybe I'll ask him what I could have done to save her, post that to, so other people know


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry..
The vet was not very considerate in where he did the necropsy or how he left her 
You will need to up your game on wormer choice...safeguard is useless especially against barpole..your vet should also have known this. Valbazen still works here ..ivomec and ivomec plus , .quest horse paste, prohibit, cydectun sheep drench are all a few choices that still work in most areas. I would be calling farms near you to.see whats working for them. 
I have added herbal and ess. Oils to my treatment..i believe it helped us over the hump here...
Swollen heads could be edema from the anemia...again..im very sorry. This year has been a doozie for many...


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

he did cover her with an empty feed bag, lol, i sorta wish I would have been here to see it done...Im happy shes not suffering anymore, I think cydectin and prohibit were 2 things that were recommended to me, ivermectin was also recommended to me by someone who bought a goat from me that doesn't live to far from me. I asked the vet about being able to test for susceptibility to dewormers and he said they couldn't do that, so thats unfortunate. The people I bought a buck from 2 weeks ago said that safeguard still works for them, so maybe he'll put some susceptibility to it back in the worms here. I had read that it was better/more effective to give the ivermectin orally instead of injecting it...any experience there?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It kills the parasites quicker than injecting. If the goat is nearly dead already from the parasites, killing off so many so quickly will just finish them of faster, so that is when you give in injection. 
I'm really sorry for your losses


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> It kills the parasites quicker than injecting. If the goat is nearly dead already from the parasites, killing of so many so quickly will just finish them of faster, so that is when you give in injection.
> I'm really sorry for your losses


 Good advice.

I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a question on edema...could the "bottle jaw" edema (due to anemia) travel past the jaw line in severe cases to make the face/head swell as was described? 

If so would it be a harder spongy feeling swelling like humans get if their blood flow is compromised (you press on their lower extremities and the imprint of your finger remains for sometime after you release the pressure) or would it be very taught and hard to the touch? I have not felt a goats jaw who was suffering from bottle jaw edema so I am not sure if it is hard or soft and malleable? I am trying to understand the role the swollen face has to do with the diagnosis and the symptoms....

Last I am so sorry for your losses and I have my fingers crossed for you and yours!


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

so the vet is sticking to his diagnosis of barberpole worms, said he didn't find any signs of secondary infection either. I didn't take a temperature, so I guess I can't refute it all that much. Is is possible that as the goats body started to shut down from anemia, worms started dying and released some sort of toxin or something and that caused the rest of it? I don't think the vet took me very seriously and didn't expect me to question him at all. The 4H near me has a "goat project" as they call it, I should talk to them and see what vet they recommend. Probably the one I called, since theres not exactly a whole lot for options in the county, but I just don't feel very confident in the ones that I've worked with the past 2 times (one told me that safeguard and panacur weren't the same thing and that I should use the panacur because it would work better). I know theyre farm vets and they do this all the time, but I feel like they've already made up their minds as to whats going on before they even get here.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

brigadoonfarmgal: the edema that the older one got about 2 months ago now was soft and floppy, but I'm no expert, everything I've read and seen in pictures is that it stays under the jaw and supposedly goes away at night, and this stuff didn't, its totally possible. I know the 6 month old doe had a hard time breathing because of it, I think she suffocated.

Thank you to everyone for the well wishes, prayers, and sympathies. The support has been much appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they were overloaded and there was a massive die off, then yes, there could be toxins and bleeding from the quick die off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too agree...


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I was really hoping this was over with and behind me, but no such luck.

one of my 2 remaining girls got diarrhea today, so here we go again, by the end of this, Ill either be an expert at treating this, or have no goats left...>.<

this is what I'm trying this time around
dewormed with dectomax, per vet recommendations, 1ml orally (shes about 35lbs) once today, then Ill probly do it again in a week
peptobismol 4-6 times a day, about 7ml
1.5ml of fortified vitamin b complex
1ml of iron
I'm also moving them to a fresh spot on the lawn (theyre in a 6x6 dog kennel) several times a day
Ill let you all know how this works out


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she gets better for you.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

I am so sorry...I had hoped you had seen the last of your troubles...my thoughts and well wishes are with you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Huh? Dectomax??? That isn't going to get rid of Barber Pole. It's Doramectin, the only worm it touches is Brown Stomach worm and not very well at that. Plus the dose was way low.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I did some research after the vet recommended it and before I gave it to them and found these articles.

https://www.zoetis.co.za/_locale-assets/pdf/dectomax.pdf

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#dectomax

Ivermectin didn't seem to work, and safeguard doesn't work, so I'm not sure what options I have left, I am going to give them some copper tonight

this comes from the onion creek ranch website, from the article titled deworming schedule

Copper and Stomach Worms - Because I cannot put this information more succinctly than Dr. Jim Miller of Louisiana State University, here is what renowned parasitologist Dr. Miller has to say about copper and stomach worms.

"Copper had been used for control of Haemonchus (only) a long time ago (pre-modern anthelmintic times) in sheep, but it was not 100% and if you gave too much or multiple treatments, sheep would die of toxicity (copper accumulates in liver and causes liver failure). The copper oxide wire particles we use today are marketed for copper supplementation (not worm control), but extensive research has shown that the particles do eliminate the majority of Haemonchus too. The particles are administered in capsules or mixed in feed and are distributed throughout the GI tract. In the abomasum, they adhere to the mucosa and in the acidic environment, copper ions are released and interact with the worms, and the worms are eliminated. The mechanism of action has not been definitely established, but one of my students has seen some physical damage on the cuticle (electron microscopy) which could cause disruption of the worm's ability to maintain their position and thus be eliminated. Copper oxide wire particles can be used to control Haemonchus only. We use them at 1 gram for youngsters and 2 grams for adults. In all scientific studies I have seen, there has been no indication of copper toxicity in goats such as we can see in sheep. But there have been a couple of field reports of toxicity if administered more than needed. We don't recommend using it exclusively, but on occasion when Haemonchus doesn't respond to anthelmintic treatment, or to replace an anthelmintic treatment sometimes. It is always best to establish if copper deficiency is present and then this form of copper supplementation would be good for that. Since it is not a drug, it is more "friendly" and natural if used judiciously."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I knew that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Resistance to Doramectin has been reported across the US since 2002. Another problem is that the oral dose for it is 1 cc per 20 lbs. The animal got half of a dose...

What dose and route did you use for the Ivermectin. Goat dosage is 1 cc per 40lbs, injected or 1 cc per 22 lbs. orally. Ivermectin bonds to food so the animal should be fasted for a period 4 to 6 hours before oral use. 
The goat dosage for Safeguard is 1 cc per 10 lbs. 3 days in a row.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Your other options for deworming are cydectin and levisole. You should be able to get cydectin from a feed store or a Tractor Supply. Levisole can be ordered as Prohibit or you can get it from the vet. Where I live (southeast TX), we have to use cydectin or levisole. I'm so sorry that you are having trouble and I hope that you get it figured out soon!


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

should I redose them tonight with 2mls? I think i used the 1ml per 22lbs on the ivermectin orally, I will say that the stuff I got was 0.8% drench, not the 1% injectable, I dont think fleet farm sells the 1%, at least not that I saw, didn't know that I was supposed to fast them. I found the 1ml for 35lbs for the dectomax on several different sights, so that what I went with.

On a happier note, after 2 doses of pepto, she had little goat pills again, logs again this afternoon, but ill take what I can get. ill giver her more pepto if I see liquid again


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Ivomec Sheep drench? That is actually 0.08% and the goat dosage is 1 cc per 4.5 lbs. A 35 lb. goat should have gotten 9.5 ccs.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

ugh....i suck at this...>.<...no wonder they keep dying...for what its worth i followed the package directions....>.<... :hammer:


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't feel bad, there is just SO much to learn!! Keep asking for help...things will get better!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

meghank said:


> ugh....i suck at this...>.<...no wonder they keep dying...for what its worth i followed the package directions....>.<... :hammer:


I learned one very important thing.

Never follow the directions given by a package or a vet without checking here first. Folks will set ya straight real quick! Most vets have NO idea what they are doing in regards to goats and most packages are outdated on dosing or don't have goat dosing.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

so what do i do now? redose with ivermectin? redose with dectomax? how many times can I dose them with different stuff before its to much? like can I give them something else right away the next day or do I have to wait?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Tell us exactly what you have given over the past week and how much. Then someone can over advice on what and how much to give.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I think I gave the 2mls of ivermectin sunday or monday, on friday I gave 1ml of the dectomax, then saturday I gave 2mls of dectomax


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Always follow up on the wormers, 3 x 10 days apart, if they are super wormy.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

so should I follow up with the ivermectin at the stronger dose today (a little bit longer than a week, but still better than nothing? Or should I follow up the the dectomax on thursday?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How is the goat now? Is it possible to take a sample to the vet and post the results? You can send fecal samples to a lab. Some people on this site do that.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have nothing to add except a very heart felt (((((((HUG)))))) and some prayers for you for wisdom and endurance and clear answers.

Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

meghank said:


> so should I follow up with the ivermectin at the stronger dose today (a little bit longer than a week, but still better than nothing? Or should I follow up the the dectomax on thursday?


Keep on schedule with each. Make sure the wormers are 10 days later from when you initially gave it. It will be 3 x , 10 days apart. For really bad worm loads.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

gave 9.5mls of ivermectin last night, this doe has lived longer than any of the other ones did after they got sick (its been about a week now), so I'm cautiously optimistic about her recovery. Still been giving the pepto, not sure if it can hurt her if I give it to much. its been twice a day mostly, tuesday was 3 or 4 times, but the diarrhea seems to be letting up some. I think the fact that they're outside is helping because shes getting fresh grass instead of dry hay, so shes getting some fluids through her food.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

so...since I gave the higher dosage of the ivermectin, no more diarrhea, like gave it to her wednesday night, no more diarrhea (or pepto) since...treated with corid in the water, so I also gave them 2ml of fortified vitamin b complex 2x a day, gave it orally because the poor girl hates shots and I have no one to help hold her still for it. 
so it seems like the winning treatment here is:
for a 35lb goat
peptobismol 7ml at least 2x a day til the diarrhea is gone
fortified vitamin b complex: 2ml 2x a day
iron: 1ml once a day
corid in the water for 5 days
moved to fresh grass/pasture at least once a day
ivermectin 9.5ml 3 times 10 days apart (haven't quite completed this yet, but i will be
I am very optimistic about the future of my goats! thank you everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.

With the corid it is best to do a 5 day prevention indivually. When putting it not the water she may not get proper dosage and cocci can still raise it's head. Thiamine in the fortified vit B complex will fight against the corid.

Fortified vit B complex is best to give by injection doesn't do much orally. If you are having troubles holding her still, tie her head snug to a pot or fence then tie up her back leg as well, it helps a lot. She will still jump around a bit but it can be done.

so it seems like the winning treatment here is:
for a 35lb goat
peptobismol 7ml at least 2x a day til the diarrhea is gone Good
fortified vitamin b complex: 2ml 2x a day Good
iron: 1ml once a day How is her color now and is she still getting it?
corid in the water for 5 days Better given individually rather than in water supply.
moved to fresh grass/pasture at least once a day Good deal. Goats do need roughage(hay).
ivermectin 9.5ml 3 times 10 days apart (haven't quite completed this yet, but i will be Wow, that is a lot, 2 cc's would of covered her well with Ivomec. Yes do it 10 days later ect.
I am very optimistic about the future of my goats! thank you everyone! She sounds like she is doing better.  Good work~!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I think she is using the sheep drench for ivermectin and that is the dosage that Goathiker gave her to use. The different formulations are so confusing!! I'm so glad that things are getting better.


----------



## meghank (Aug 18, 2016)

I have the ivermectin sheep drench that is 0.08%, not the 1% injectable, I'm not sure if fleet farm sells the injectable, didn't know there was a difference until it was pointed out to me, I just went with the package directions.

I havent been giving her the iron shots still, what I read was to give it once a day for a week, shes not super pale, but not quite where she should be though.

my thinking with moving them so often is to keep them away from where they already pooped.

I suppose I should have specified that I had the sheep drench instead of the injectable. oops


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------

